# Official Anarchy Build Ideas



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Shacksters, I've seen the excitement regarding the upcoming anarchy mids and was wondering what ideas you guys have for builds. I know Kevin will be posting some builds for MT designs, but I was curious if any of you were considering other builds, especially multiple anarchy designs such as an MTM 2way or even an MTM MM 2.5way. Perhaps a collaborative effort in the thought process could benefit all, or assist some (such as myself) that are a bit daunted by a particular aspect of such a build.


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

I would love an MTM center channel, and dipole rears. 

I'm not skilled with building crossovers though, so I'd be waiting for someone else to come up with the basic design, then I'd just buy the parts and build something that suited my needs. 

Since I've just purchased a Maelstrom-X 21" and I'm going to be posting a build thread, I expect two Anarchy drivers in the next couple of months...so I'm leaning towards building an MTM center as my first build.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice project. Did the thread title entice you to check out the thread? :whistling: I hope it grabs the attention of some non-crossover-challenged:wave: in the weeks/months to come.


----------



## buzzardmountain (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm wanting to do:


Main's: MTMMM
Center: MMTMM
Surrounds: TMM 


But alas.......I'm crossover/design challenged........lol


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

buzzardmountain said:


> I'm wanting to do:
> 
> 
> Center: MMTMM


Hmmm, I like the sound of that as well!


----------



## Kevin Haskins (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok.. Ok... I'll expand my designs for you guys. 

There are a couple rules. I know it is fun to throw a bunch of drivers on a baffle, and think that more is better, but that isn't always the case. 

I'd ask you guys to give me the freedom, to create a couple designs based upon my standards, and don't bug me for the MMMM-T-MMMM version. :bigsmile:

Spending more money isn't necessarily always the best way to audio nirvana. :spend:

Kevin Haskins
Exodus Audio


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

Kevin Haskins said:


> Ok.. Ok... I'll expand my designs for you guys.
> 
> There are a couple rules. I know it is fun to throw a bunch of drivers on a baffle, and think that more is better, but that isn't always the case.
> 
> ...


I would *never* ask for the MMMM-T-MMMM!

On the other hand, an MTMTM-MTMTM.... :neener:

If you design it, it will be built!

I know you're a busy dude, and I for one appreciate the efforts that your putting into helping out us low-budget, performance-minded, DIY guys. :innocent:


----------



## buzzardmountain (Oct 6, 2009)

Kevin Haskins said:


> Ok.. Ok... I'll expand my designs for you guys.
> 
> There are a couple rules. I know it is fun to throw a bunch of drivers on a baffle, and think that more is better, but that isn't always the case.
> 
> ...


















































I think this means it's time to order those 21's.........:hsd:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

:rofl2: I didn't know those smilies existed!!!

Wow. Kevin, I didn't mean to put you in the hotseat. I know there are guys that have pretty good knowledge and experience here at HTS with speaker design, so I was trying to appeal to them as well as try to get common ideas together so that we could help one another. I'm sure everyone has something to bring to the table when it comes to builds whether it is basic construction, finishing, crossovers, experience with various speakers/designs, or creativity. A couple things I've learned from others is as you mentioned, more drivers should be used to obtain a specific goal, rather than just for aesthetics, and using a design that has been built previously is a whole lot easier and likely to be successful than one that is a shot-in-the-dark rookie build.

Oh, and one more thing, NOBODY ASK FOR AN MMMM-T-MMMM DESIGN! Or us seriously contemplating guys will come after you with THIS design:
addle:addle:addle:addle::boxer:addle:addle:addle:addle:


----------

